# rotAry power



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

would a 1.3 L twin rotor mazda renisis 2 engine work in a b14 if so that would be fast (238 hp at the crank)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

First wrong section, second no, unless you want to covert to RWD


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

kevtra97 said:


> would a 1.3 L twin rotor mazda renisis 2 engine work in a b14 if so that would be fast (238 hp at the crank)



and since you've been living under a rock for a while now, the renesis motor is HIGHLY overrated power wise. It puts down way less power than it should.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> First wrong section, second no, unless you want to covert to RWD


You could mate it to GA's transmission... Any engine can potentially be mated to any transmission...
Question is, WHYYYYYYYY?
I think a Datsun roadster would be a much better rotary platform


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Petrovich said:


> You could mate it to GA's transmission... Any engine can potentially be mated to any transmission...
> Question is, WHYYYYYYYY?
> I think a Datsun roadster would be a much better rotary platform


yea, your full of it, you would need substantial work to even think bout it. Stop theorizing and be realistic for once.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

All the flaming aside, Rotary engines are the worse for reliabilty, but when they run they can be good. 

Now for the whole swap idea. . . . . It has been done in a Mazda MX-6 that I know of personally *BUT* what you'll invest you could have bought a TTRX-7


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I wanna see like a turbo volvo engine put in a b14. that would be kick ass.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Outkast said:


> All the flaming aside, Rotary engines are the worse for reliabilty, but when they run they can be good.
> 
> Now for the whole swap idea. . . . . It has been done in a Mazda MX-6 that I know of personally *BUT* what you'll invest you could have bought a TTRX-7


mx-6 is rwd right, if so its not as hard. But to match a FWD car with a RWD setup, not very easy.



Now i have seen a LS-1 in an RX-7... that shit had balls


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OMG, here's a crazy notion. Has anyone ever tried an SR20DET? Would it even fit????!!??!!!

:crazy:


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> mx-6 is rwd right, if so its not as hard. But to match a FWD car with a RWD setup, not very easy.


MX6 is a ford probe, thus FWD. 
Rotary engine is very short, so you won't have any trouble slamming it in. Even the TT version is still small; it looks like it takes up a whole lot of space, but that's just supporting components that you can shift around. 
Worst comes to worst, you mate it to Impreza's fwd transmission, which puts the engine in a longitudinal position just like an RWD setup does.
People do some very, very crazy engine swaps... How bout a 350 smallblock in the back of a superbeetle?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That's not crazy though. SBCs fit in everything and are reliable.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

How about a 572 big block, then? 

What would be real nice is if someone would finally stick the entire GTi-R drivetrain into a beater sentra with faded paint and rusty rocker panels... Like mine  Shouldn't be super hard, and would be the ultimate humiliation for many a supercar owner 
"I just got beaten by a rusty old sentra, and I'm in a 911! O, what times are these..."


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

psuLemon said:


> mx-6 is rwd right, if so its not as hard. But to match a FWD car with a RWD setup, not very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have seen a LS-1 in an RX-7... that shit had balls


No it's FWD and all he did was replaced the input shaft to the tranny and got a custom mating plate for the tranny. As for the LS-1, I have a friend that had that too until Jan 22 when he hydroplained it into a deviding wall. He's still fighting with insurance over the value.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

Petrovich said:


> You could mate it to GA's transmission... Any engine can potentially be mated to any transmission...
> Question is, WHYYYYYYYY?
> I think a Datsun roadster would be a much better rotary platform


because this is sitting in my drive way and i think my dad needs to trade engines with me lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

More pics!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Now i have seen a LS-1 in an RX-7... that shit had balls


i live outside of greensboro, nc and there is one driving around here. sounds really good too.


----------

